# Nominations For June 2014 Contractor of the Month



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

uhhhhhhhh.......Madrina


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cricket said:


> I know you already know that you cannot nominate yourself.


Alright wanna do me a favor and nominate me?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

To clean this up, I see the nominees so far as....

HDavis
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/hdavis-85785

Greg24K
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/greg24k-14053

CarpenterSFO
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/carpentersfo-94461

Ethan B
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/ethanb-81108

Resta
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/resta-41916

Angus242
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/angus242-17869

Spencer
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/spencer-2694


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> It's not moron of the month.


Guess it's not wanker of the month either.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Warren

Because I think he deserved to win the last one. :rockon:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

slowsol said:


> Mike Finley


Banned


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I nominate Pinwheel


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Guess it's not wanker of the month either.


I prob would win that lol


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I prob would win that lol


I'l nominate you if you nominate me. :shifty:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I'l nominate you if you nominate me. :shifty:


I already sold my vote for forum points.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I nominate FramingPro, seems like he's really come a long way in the past few years and has more ambition than most anyone his age.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Inner...save madrina for the calendar...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Cricket said:


> You can certainly choose not to participate in this, but if you choose to do so I am respectfully requesting that you choose ONLY one member to nominate. Since the vote will only be amongst the top nominations, the vote would certainly still be necessary. :thumbsup:


Makes no sense. If I nominate one person I am going to vote for that person 99 times out of a 100. Why else would I nominate them.

Now If everyone nominated 4 or 5 people you would get a true picture of the top three and then I wouldn't have my vote exposed by the open nomination.

If it's going to run like this, I won't participate. It's just kinda silly. Nominate one person...everyone sees who has how many votes and then adjusts there vote so that no one loses by a huge margin and then you never know who really was the true contractor of the month.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I had to thank TNT's last post... Not because I agree with him, it's just that his ridiculousness can be so entertaining.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Splinter said:


> I had to thank TNT's last post... Not because I agree with him, it's just that his ridiculousness can be so entertaining.


I totally agree with you:laughing:......but I also agree with him. 

Makes sense.

Not like it's gonna be that difficult to ascertain the top 5.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Makes no sense. If I nominate one person I am going to vote for that person 99 times out of a 100. Why else would I nominate them.


But garsh Rob, isn't that how our political system works? Candidates are nominated and then a vote is taken to determine the most deserving of the nominees. Do you also refuse to participate in our national elections? :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No, the one's with the biggest bank accounts are the one's who are nominated.



Ooooooooooooh ...... reward points.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> But garsh Rob, isn't that how our political system works? Candidates are nominated and then a vote is taken to determine the most deserving of the nominees. Do you also refuse to participate in our national elections? :whistling


It's also a secret ballot...so are you just comparing one aspect or the whole process?

Garsh, I guess what ever suits your point.

Also the final election is determined, not by popular vote but by electoral college, are you saying that's how this is going to run?

Nice try though.


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

I will nominate Superseal.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I nominate Rob, TNT......:whistling

Probably just got myself banned....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

donerightwyo said:


> I'll write your bio and supply a picture for you if your to busy:whistling


Found a year book pic....:thumbup::whistling


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

I nominate kevjob


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Nominations For June 2014 Contractor Of The Month*



TNTSERVICES said:


> Isn't nominating one person just telling everyone who we are going to vote for and thus making the actual poll unnecessary?



Only if the person you nominate makes it into the poll. I doubt Inner10 will be voting for himself.

Or maybe he will. I nominate Inner10.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Nothing more awarding than winning an online popularity contest.


It's rewarding in the sense that you get $350 gift card.:whistling


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I nominate Mike, aka *Mikeswoods*. He has been one of the greatest helps to me as I set out on my own. More than willing to give his time and knowledge through PM.

I think John, Jaws, should be up there. The type of business that he and his family run is exactly what I am personally striving for and is the picture of what a successful contractor is IMO. He has also went above in beyond in helping me get my business started the right way.

Lots of other great choices. Makes me realize how truly blessed I was to have stumbled upon this place all those years ago. Tons and tons of talent and knowledge at our finger tips everyday...


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

donerightwyo said:


> I'd like to nominate that JAWS guy.:thumbsup:





Spencer said:


> I think John, Jaws, should be up there. The type of business that he and his family run is exactly what I am personally striving for and is the picture of what a successful contractor is IMO. He has also went above in beyond in helping me get my business started the right way.
> 
> ...


I can personally confirm that John is just as he presents himself on this forum. He and his family run a well respected and successful business, John is active in the BIA, serving as President, on his second or third term, and is a board member on the TBA. He also serves the community as a volunteer fire fighter. Not a bad guy to sip a cold one with either.


Now the crap he did in high school where my wife teaches....:laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another one for Jaws.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I nominate the "Elder Statesman" of the CT Forum.....

Leo G
LRG WoodCrafting

Leo G's Avatar

Trade: DIY Home Owner
Join Date: May 2005
Location: Windsor Locks, Connecticut
*Posts: 21,666 :laughing:*
Rewards Points: 6,482


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Elder? :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm voting john too


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i want to see Cole get it.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Elder? :laughing:


Everybody loves their Granpa. :laughing: 

Besides that, you forgot more than most of these young guy's will know in the present or future. HMMMMM!!!!! You also forgot where you put your car keys. :whistling Let's not go there. :laughing:

What was your post count? :thumbup:

A vote for Leo is a vote for change.!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't even own a car. The question is where did I put my truck keys. But I always know that, in my pocket, where they always are.

Question is where the hell did I leave my truck!!!

:laughing:

Did I just get nominated for president? :blink:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd like to nominate KillerToiletSpider. :blink:




He's always so helpful, and above all, professional. :notworthy


:laughing:


:lol:


No, seriously, I'm nominating The Killer. :blink:







Delta


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I don't even own a car. The question is where did I put my truck keys. But I always know that, in my pocket, where they always are.
> 
> Question is where the hell did I leave my truck!!!
> 
> ...


After you win June Contractor of the Month, you can be President. Jaw's is tougher to beat than Hilary. Stay focused. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd like to nominate fjn

True professional

Very knowledgeable in his trade (mason)

Quick to help out


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Eaglei said:


> I'd like to nominate fjn
> 
> True professional
> 
> ...


I'd like to nominate fjn, also. He's a wealth of knowledge in our trade and he's very, very respectful and very helpful.

I'm very proud to call Fred a friend, :thumbsup:....


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I nominate inner10

Moron of the month right?


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Instead of getting nominated.

how about random choices.

the moderators pick a subject for a 7 day period.
examples
Sunday, 1st person to post a pic.
Monday 1st person to welcome new comer
tues best new thread
wed most helpfully reply
thur best BBQ recipe
etc. etc.

only moderators would know the score until the weeks over.
then the top three are the nominees , we vote from there.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Pinwheel----for his quiet helpful pointers for the members,young and old--
and the example he sets---show me,don't tell me----


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I 2nd the nomination for Angus242


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I nominate Pinwheel as well, class act for sure. 

Of course there was that guy in FHB this month... That's gotta count for something...


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm for greg24


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

If you have not yet nominated anyone, please do so now.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I nominate Cricket.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Leo G said:


> I nominate Cricket.


LOLOLOL! I am not a contractor! :jester:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cricket said:


> LOLOLOL! I am not a contractor! :jester:


So who are you gonna nominate?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Cricket said:


> LOLOLOL! I am not a contractor! :jester:


Why not?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

smalpierre said:


> Why not?


Think about it this way...

Would you put a nail gun in my hands?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Cricket said:


> Think about it this way...
> 
> Would you put a nail gun in my hands?


You shoot a good picture! I'll bet you could drive a nail ,too.:laughing:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm going to have to nominate FramingPro. 



Cricket said:


> Think about it this way...
> 
> Would you put a nail gun in my hands?


I probably would. I've put them in the hands of college freshman actresses before so why not the hand of a community manager? Worst that can happen is we et a picture like Madrina's with a nail in your hand.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Think about it this way... Would you put a nail gun in my hands?


 You should see some of the dumb people that use nail guns on a daily bases. 

Speaking of dumb, I got my pointer finger with an 18 ga 1.5" trim nail yesterday. 

To add insult to injury, I had to put a bandaid on it so I didn't get blood on our freshly painted white trim


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Always keep your fingers nails length away from the area you're shooting.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> To add insult to injury, I had to put a bandaid on it so I didn't get blood on our freshly painted white trim


Oh geez, don't admit that here! Contractors don't need no stinkin bandaids. That's what the closest roll of tape is for so you can just keep going.:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Always keep your fingers nails length away from the area you're shooting.


I'm going to blame it on shooting lefty


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I would like to nominate Tscarborough for contractor of the month. He is a long standing member (2006) who has stayed the course. In the masonry section he has contributed much to the advancement of expertise.


He has my vote !


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This is the last weekend for nominations!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

fjn said:


> I would like to nominate Tscarborough for contractor of the month. He is a long standing member (2006) who has stayed the course. In the masonry section he has contributed much to the advancement of expertise.
> 
> He has my vote !


Yeah Tom is a class act, I'll nominate him second to myself.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm going to blame it on shooting lefty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113715





Thank your lucky stars it was your finger,not your head. Check this out.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...d-lives-20120120_1_nail-gun-care-center-brain


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Last chance to nominate someone for June!


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Think about it this way...
> 
> Would you put a nail gun in my hands?


You don't need a nail gun to be a contractor - just a pen, ambition, brains enough to keep out of too much trouble, not enough brains to stay out of contracting :laughing:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

when do we get to vote?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Tomorrow I will be adding up all the nominations.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We will be posting the vote shortly, so this thread is now closed.


----------

